# Comprehensive Error Codes on Cruze!



## novaol (Dec 28, 2012)

Could I know if someone here have ever compiled a list of error codes for the Cruze from 2011-2013 models! This would help me know what went wrong in case it appears on my dashboard. It is quite scary for me as I've been driving cars without any computer onboard previously and now each time a code pops out on my dash, I really worried. No help from user manual. Appreciate you guys can point me to the direction. Tks in advance.

Cruze member from Singapore


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

I just enter the fault code number into Google and several results will come up stating what the fault code means and possible causes. 
For example PO420 is a "Low catalyst effeciency" fault and the causes could be an exhaust leak by the 2nd O2 snesor, or a worn out catalytic converter, or no cat.
PO171 is "system lean, bank 1" and possible causes would be stated as an airleak in the intake, bad MAF etc.

My searches usually take me to this site and it's pretty darn good in my opinion: OBD-Codes OBD-II Trouble Codes - DTC Codes Car Repair


----------



## novaol (Dec 28, 2012)

Tks for the tip. I'll try to scan for the rest. Cheers

Cruze member from Singapore



sx sonic said:


> I just enter the fault code number into Google and several results will come up stating what the fault code means and possible causes.
> For example PO420 is a "Low catalyst effeciency" fault and the causes could be an exhaust leak by the 2nd O2 snesor, or a worn out catalytic converter, or no cat.
> PO171 is "system lean, bank 1" and possible causes would be stated as an airleak in the intake, bad MAF etc.
> 
> My searches usually take me to this site and it's pretty darn good in my opinion: OBD-Codes OBD-II Trouble Codes - DTC Codes Car Repair


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

There are generic OBD codes, and the definitions can be found easily. These codes are all the same regardless of the manufacturer. I believe these all begin with P0***. There are also manufacturer specific codes. I believe these are P1***. These can vary from manufacturer to manufacturer.


----------

